# Best Mug Shot I have Seen



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yet another random thing to post:










That lady looks bat sh** crazy!

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=185...e-was-burglarized-while-they-were-shoplifting


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Beetle juice, beetle juice, beetle juice......


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I think its a she applied a little to much super glue to her eye lids.....


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I sense meth.


----------

